
The ungrateful refugee - AYBABTME
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2017/apr/04/dina-nayeri-ungrateful-refugee
======
AYBABTME
"Civilised people don’t ask for resumes when answering calls from the edge of
a grave. It shouldn’t matter what I did after I cleaned myself off and threw
away the last of my asylum-seeking clothes. My accomplishments should belong
only to me. There should be no question of earning my place, of showing that I
was a good bet. My family and I were once humans in danger, and we knocked on
the doors of every embassy we came across: the UK, America, Australia, Italy.
America answered [but] what America did was a basic human obligation. It is
the obligation of every person born in a safer room to open the door when
someone in danger knocks. It is your duty to answer us, even if we don’t give
you sugary success stories."

An excellent read.

